# iPad 2 - Fuite de lumière



## iToOuchFR (22 Avril 2012)

Bonjour tout le monde, alors voila j'ai un iPad 2, que j'ai acheté le 13 mars 2012, et ce matin j'ai vu une photo de fuite de lumière sur le net et le mien c'est pareil.

Encore pire, quand on regarde l'écran vers la prise jack, on peut voir que le bord n'est pas collé donc on voit genre une lampe allumé, enfin un peu compliqué.

J'ai comparé avec un iPad 2 aussi de ma tante et elle n'a pas le problème de lumière vers la prise jack.

Donc si je le ramène je peux avoir un iPad 3 si je rajoute des sous ? :s

Parce que comme je l'ai depuis pas longtemps, ça pourrait marcher ?


----------



## Tox (22 Avril 2012)

Non, ça ne marchera pas...


----------



## Tosay (23 Avril 2012)

ça ne marchera pas mais tu peux demander un échange (en esperant que ton ipad soit un 16Go)


----------



## iToOuchFR (23 Avril 2012)

Oui c'est un 16 gb


----------



## hallucinogen_1024 (26 Avril 2012)

Tosay a dit:


> ça ne marchera pas mais tu peux demander un échange (en esperant que ton ipad soit un 16Go)



Même si c'est un 32 ou un 64 ça marchera aussi. Tant qu'il est sous garantie!


----------

